# Gerald Green



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

This guy is very good. Everyone compares him to Tracy McGrady but I see more Scottie Pippen. With his length, athleticism, and ability to shoot the ball. He could be a lock down defender in this league. If we are trying to model our team like the old Bulls than this may be the guy to get. 

If you can't move up to get I say draft Diogu because he versatile at the offensive end and is strong enough to defend taller players. In the second round take Julius Hodge(who I hate) and Salim Stoudemire.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

in my opinion he is a mcgrady, not a pippen.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes when ever I see him play I think of TMac with a better jumpshot of course with out all the intangibles. While I think he will be the most talented player in the draft, he doesn't really fill a need.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Qwyntel (sp?) Woods also was appointed as the "next T-Mac", and we all know how it turned out...

Let´s not get overexcited...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Yes when ever I see him play I think of TMac with a better jumpshot of course with out all the intangibles. While I think he will be the most talented player in the draft, he doesn't really fill a need.


Are we drafting on need in this draft though? I remember Mitch saying he'll take the player with the most talent.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Gerald Green's stock seeming to be slipping slightly since he's been turning down workouts, but no way he goes past the 5th pick. If the Lakers can't manage to get a top 5 pick Green's not coming here. I'd love it if they could make it happen though.

I remember the Qyntel Woods comparisons to McGrady but Woods never had the J Green has, which is ultimately the biggest difference between him and guys like Woods, Darius Miles, Dorrell Wright, etc. All these guys are great athletes, but Green is a player, not just a run and jump athlete. If he's willing to play in a team concept and not just fire away like he did when I saw him play (although it was only an all-star game) he can be the best player in this draft easily.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

I like gerald green alot but we already got 3 guys like him, unless he can play pg , im not all that interested


----------



## naloblackey (Feb 26, 2005)

gerl green is mah N IGGA


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

This guy looks like he might be the best player out of all these fools. Athletic high schooler who is silky smooth and tall. I don't understand why this guy doesn't go top 3.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Lakers should do whatever it takes to get Gerald Green*

He might be a raw high schooler, but this kid is the real deal. You can't pass up on Kobe-TMAc like athleticism with his size.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers should do whatever it takes to get Gerald Green*

How many Gerald Green threads do we need? NO! We shouldn't get Gerald Green. Phil is not going to play a high schooler and we already have Kobe and Odom as our SG and SF.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Lakers should do whatever it takes to get Gerald Green*

As much as I like Green and feel he will be a great player one day, now that Phil is our coach he wouldn't see the light of day for the next 2 years if he was on the Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers should do whatever it takes to get Gerald Green*

Threads merged.. 

As for Gerald.. He looks like he can be a star but you never really know. There's no purpose for him on this team though now with Phil as the coach.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Kid won't get past Portland. They love these types (young, athletic).


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Gerald Green to the Lakers?
> 
> We’ve heard this rumor already for quite some time, although it has been a while since it last resurfaced. It was first reported here on DraftExpress as a possible smokescreen, and later reported by Chad Ford at ESPN Insider as a legit rumor. It might still be a possible smokescreen, it’s very hard not to take anything we hear these days without a huge grain of salt, but we’re definitely hearing it from the right places. What they are saying is that Lakers GM Mitch Kupchak is and always has been in love with teenage prep star Gerald Green. 2 months ago he told Laker fans at a town hall meeting for season ticket holders that they are currently trying to decide between drafting a player that can come in and help out right away, but not have as much potential or drafting an unnamed high school prospect that has the potential to become a great player. He said that when they picture three years from now they don't want to see this particular high school player in another uniform.
> 
> ...


http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1007

There's more info if you click the link but it's about other teams.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Gerald Green will not work out with partners right now. Teams want to see him play defense, but he doesn't seem to want to workout against someone...


----------



## Jaj (Jun 15, 2005)

All I know is the Lakers could avoid most of the bull**** situation they're in if they play Kobe at the 1. On D you'd be looking at one of the better/best defenders in the league guarding smaller quicker players. An huge improvement over Atkins. Caron is well capable of guarding SGs. Odom is definitely set at SF. Mihm will be much better and will have far less fouls with Kobe in the backcourt against PGs. Finding a PF won't be that easy, but something tells me a sign-and-trade for Stromile Swift or Kwame Brown is very possible including the fact that we have an extra #1 to bargain with next year. An ending contract(Medvedenko+Atkins+next year's 1st) will probably seal the deal. We'll still have another 1st from Miami next season so no worries about giving away too many draft picks. 

If Gerald Green is there at 10 the Lakers will fire bet on it. Finding his role will take time, but that's what you have with a high school player. I think Phil would also raise the kid better than Del Harris did for Kobe...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> *Green works out for Lakers*
> Date Added: 6/19/2005 1:52:08 PM ET
> 
> One of the interesting draft stories is the status of high schooler Gerald Green, who is going to be the first prepster chosen and could go as high as No. 3 overall.
> ...


http://draftexpress.com/headlines.php#980

One thing about this though is that if Portland was making a deal with the Lakers for the 10th pick they'd be taking a HUGE gamble that Webster was still there by #10 if that's who they really want. It'd be a lot smarter for Portland to deal with Utah unless the Lakers are including Caron Butler in the deal. I sense some smokescreening going on by Portland, but I have little doubt that the Lakers want Gerald Green, even if they plan to bring him along slowly.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I wouldn't mind Green to the Lakers, at all. Big gamble, but still. I'd still like for the Lakers to draft a good PG though, perhaps with their 17th pick. Or at least get someone with the MLE (Watson or Jaric would be great).


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

guys i was wondering...i know kobe's just coming into his prime but after kobe....whos gonna be there star?...i think mitch and dr.buss are thinking the same thing...so that makes me think that lakers want green as bad as they wanted to kobe ..........just a thought


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

NBAdraft.net has Gerald Green going at #10 to the Lakers in their latest mock (6/23). What the hell?

http://nbadraft.net/index.asp


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Cris said:


>


:yes:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Check this Green's video out!

http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3S2I4RHNVMKCD2KYXQMX4TEAEG

It's AWESOME BABY!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lakers need help now. Not a raw high school kid that Phil is going to bench for 2 years. Odom is already a good player for the 3, a PG is much more important right now. Unless Green turns out to be a defensive stopper next season, there is no reason to trade up and draft him.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Forgot to post what I posted in the draft forum here..

Gerald Green video:
http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=...CD2KYXQMX4TEAEG

http://img248.echo.cx/img248/8369/green18kb.gif

http://img249.echo.cx/img249/4848/green20bp.gif 

http://img131.echo.cx/img131/697/green33lq.gif 

http://img98.echo.cx/img98/4100/green47jh.gif


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

sorry bump.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Except there's no reason to do it and you can quite easily stop yourself, so why are you apologizing? :laugh:


----------

